# Real Mk 3 to be shown at Geneva in March



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

This would indicate to me that a 2015 MY lauch is real. I expect the Mk3 to be delayed into NA as was the Mk 2 transition. Probably arrive here as an early 2016 like the Mk 2 entry as an early 2008.

I don't expect the 180 engine to be sold in NA.

arfans.com/114011468724/third-gen-audi-tt-confirmed-for-geneva-launch-in-march


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Rumor has it that the TT Mk3 will not be seen at the "Geneva autosalon 2014".
According to the rumor, public debut will be at the 2014 LeMans Race weekend.


----------

